
The Toyota mindset revealed - gibsonf1
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/676a4a28-bbd0-11dd-80e9-0000779fd18c.html?nclick_check=1
======
gibsonf1
_"Western managers think their job is to get results. Toyota thinks managers’
job is to design and sustain processes that generate these results as a matter
of course. Western managers think they employ workers to do a job. Toyota
employs workers to learn how to do the job better | to keep improving that
process, and therefore the results. Western managers think management is about
knowing the answers and telling other people what to do. Toyota disagrees
again: if managers tell staff what to do, they take responsibility away."_

------
asimjalis
This URL goes directly to the article,

[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/676a4a28-bbd0-11dd-80e9-0000779fd1...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/676a4a28-bbd0-11dd-80e9-0000779fd18c.html)

